

Bradley Manning nominated for Nobel peace prize - mikexstudios
http://english.al-akhbar.com/content/bradley-manning-and-bill-clinton-nominated-nobel-peace-prize

======
phaus
If Bradley Manning had obtained direct knowledge of illegal actions throughout
the course of his normal duties, he would probably have a valid argument for
being a "whistleblower", but only if he went to a higher authority with the
information (like his congressman) and even then, it would still require that
he only released the information that was pertinent to the illegal actions in
question.

What Bradley Manning actually did was far worse. He was unhappy with being in
the Army so he accessed a bunch of classified information that had nothing to
do with his military duties. He went directly to a foreign national and handed
over SEVERAL HUNDRED THOUSAND classified documents. Even if some of the
documents disclosed illegal activity, what about the 699,999 documents that
didn't?

